# Komp app



## clarkcontrol (May 2, 2017)

New notation for iPad. Optimized for pro and apple pencil. Curious if anyone's got some experience with this, it looks promising for sure.

Subscription model: 
$5/month 
$50/year

Review is here:

http://www.scoringnotes.com/reviews/komp-beautiful-ambitious-new-scoring-app-ipad/


----------



## dcoscina (May 2, 2017)

Tried it. Only on an iPad Air 2 but it's not going to draw me away from Notion. Playback sounds are atrocious and Staffpad has nothing to worry about. Sorry I know it's in its infancy but I was less than enamoured with its workflow and overall navigation. And I loathe subscription only products.


----------

